# End of Summer Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Last backwater trip was tonight and the rain was mild and wind worse. I introduced a couple to the world of Potomac Pike and they are hooked on it. They had four good blowups and a few more follows but never connected. So close.... We changed gears to some LGMouth and they both asked why can't we target Potomac Pike any more.. Could we catch them this way?
We scored a few LGMouth and finished out the trip with building flashes in the sky. 









Now on to some reds and specs for the month of Sept. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice :fishing:! 
Looking forward to the specks and red reports! Good Luck!


----------

